# Selling hydraulic texture machine



## ScottGrayson (May 19, 2019)

It is a Pete’s Equipment hydraulic texture machine with 20hp Kohler engine. 150 gallon stainless steel tank. 125 foot hose with Binks spray gun and more. I am retiring and would like to sell for 5000 OBO.


----------



## harrym243 (Jul 8, 2019)

*Hydraulic Machine for sale*

I am looking at good-as-new hydraulic machines. I am new to fencing business so I dont have that much budget yet for brandnew tools


----------



## britanyweel (May 10, 2021)

What to do when the hydraulics are leaking?


----------



## Wongxxa (Sep 18, 2021)

Gaskets and o-rings must be replaced each time you re-tighten reusable fittings. Gaskets are susceptible to cracking and deformation when reassembled. This can lead to leaks and consequent leakage. Could you keep it clean? When repairing hydraulic systems, especially in road conditions, many people put parts directly on the ground and then put them back. Dirt and dust, for example, on the fitting, can later cause leaks or more serious breakdowns. Be sure to clean the connection ends before replacing or reassembling the fitting. This helps prevent dirt and metal flakes from entering the hydraulic system. It wouldn't hurt to contact Hydraulic Crimper Supply, Service & Repairs Sydney - Ryco 24.7 Ingleburn


----------



## JMR TRUSTEDDRYWALL (Oct 20, 2021)

ScottGrayson said:


> It is a Pete’s Equipment hydraulic texture machine with 20hp Kohler engine. 150 gallon stainless steel tank. 125 foot hose with Binks spray gun and more. I am retiring and would like to sell for 5000 OBO.


HEY THERE, IS TEXURE MACHINE STILL AVAILABLE? Lmk thanks


----------

